# Expats in Taxco?



## bajablanca (Jun 8, 2014)

Would love to talk to someone about life in Taxco.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Actually don't know where this Pernel S. Thyseldew or Stephen Dyer Wells lives now but he's been on the Internet forever and owns property in Taxco. He's on Facebook as well

My Virtual World +|+ DigThatCrazyFarOutPlanetMan +|+ Pernel S. Thyseldew


----------



## bajablanca (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks, let me see if I can track him down.


----------



## kokoo (Nov 23, 2014)

*moving*

Hi. We are planning to move to Taxco. Can you give us info?


----------



## kokoo (Nov 23, 2014)

I am looking for someone that lives in Taxco. I just visited for the third time and would love to retired there. What info do you have?


----------



## TaxcoLover (Jan 3, 2015)

*Owners*

We own a home in Taxco and visit a couple of times a year. Wonderful place. We are a long way from retirement so we don't have the joy of settling there permanently. We would love to trade notes.


----------

